
Q&A with YC Partners at the Female Founders Conference [video] - craigcannon
https://blog.ycombinator.com/qa-with-yc-partners-at-the-female-founders-conference/
======
CptJamesCook
"Kat Manalac – Does YC fund and work with later stage companies? Do you want
me to kick that over to you?

Anu Hariharan – So yes, yes we do. So the YC continuity fund that was launched
two years ago, our primary goal is to really help support the companies in the
growth state. So we do invest in companies in the later stage."

She managed to start every sentence with the word 'so'. Very impressive :)

~~~
partisan
People have become comfortable with casual colloquialisms in places where they
were not previously appropriate. I've noticed lately that many reporters and
contributors on news programs have been saying "so", "you know" and "sort of".
The reporter on Bloomberg TV just said "meh". The use of "sort of" irks me the
most. At best, it is filler. At worst, it is a tell that the reporter is not
completely confident in what they are saying.

~~~
autokad
I hate using filler words, but i have trouble stopping myself. in my head i am
thinking while talking:

dont use filler word

dont use filler word

filler word

#@#K!#@!

Its tough

